# Een software firewall voor Linux; bestaat het?

## Grik

In de tijd dat ik nog windows gebruikte, had ik een firewall om indringers buiten te houden, maar ook om programma's LAN-rechten te ontnemen. Ik gebruikte Sygate Personal Firewall, wat bij elke programma dat probeert om op het LAN te komen vraagt of dit mag, en of het antwoord onthouden moet worden.

Ik gebruik over het algemeen Open Source software op mijn Linux PC, maar ook een aantal commerciele programma's. Ik vind het vervelend om geen controle te hebben over mijn software, en ik vraag me dan ook af of er een soortgelijke firewallprogramma voor Linux bestaat. Ik doel dus niet op netfilter/iptables.

----------

## polle

misschien is guarddog iets voor jouw:

http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/#introduction

----------

## Grik

Bedankt voor de tip!

Maar Guarddog heb ik al. Het is een tool om de iptables in te stellen, en kan niet gebruikt worden op de manier die ik wil.

----------

## frenkel

Iptables is een firewall, daar kun je precies dezelfde dingen mee instellen. Ik weet niet wat voor nut het heeft iets anders te gebruiken.

Frank

----------

## Grik

Ik zal het proberen uit te leggen  :Smile: 

Ik zoek een firewall die onder X draait, en dus onder KDE. 

Deze firewall moet het 'zien' als een programma het netwerk op wil, of op Internet (wat in feite hetzelfde is). Dan wil ik een popupvenstertje met de vraag of dat programma ook op Internet mag. Bestaat zoiets?

----------

## lodder_

 *Grik wrote:*   

> Ik zal het proberen uit te leggen 
> 
> Ik zoek een firewall die onder X draait, en dus onder KDE. 
> 
> Deze firewall moet het 'zien' als een programma het netwerk op wil, of op Internet (wat in feite hetzelfde is). Dan wil ik een popupvenstertje met de vraag of dat programma ook op Internet mag. Bestaat zoiets?

 

ik heb nog nopoit zo een programma gezien, als firewall gebruik enkel iptables voor de router en dat werkt perfect

----------

## frenkel

Voor Linux bestaat dit naar mijn weten niet, waarschijnlijk omdat niemand hier behoefte aan heeft, voor Linux is er namelijk geen Spyware...

Frank

----------

## Rainmaker

ik wou snort aanrden, maar dat doet dus ook niet echt wat je wil...

je krijgt wel een log met daarin alle processen die het internet hebben aangesproken en wat ze gedaan hebben, maar dat kan ook met iptables...

----------

## BlackEdder

Onder windows willen soms rare programmas ineens internet op om updates te checken etc. Voor zover ik weet heb je in linux volledige controle over welk programma het internet op wil omdat elk programma dat het internet op wil daar duidelijk voor gemaakt is en anders niet eens werkt. Uitzondering zijn sommige daemons (zolas cups) die omdat ze ook als server kunnen werken soms vaak ook van buitenaf bereikbaar zijn. Voor zover ik weet zijn deze daemons echter altijd default ingesteld om alleen naar localhost te luisteren..

```
lsof | grep IPv4
```

geeft een overzicht van programmas die op het moment naar ports "luisteren"

PS als je even uitlegd waarom je precies zo'n firewall wil hebben dan kunnen we je misschien beter helpen  :Smile: 

----------

## Braempje

Volgens mij is firestarter wat je zoekt...

----------

## Autie

en kfirewall ?

Iemand al geprobeerd?

----------

## nixnut

 *Grik wrote:*   

> Ik zal het proberen uit te leggen 
> 
> Ik zoek een firewall die onder X draait, en dus onder KDE. 
> 
> Deze firewall moet het 'zien' als een programma het netwerk op wil, of op Internet (wat in feite hetzelfde is). Dan wil ik een popupvenstertje met de vraag of dat programma ook op Internet mag. Bestaat zoiets?

 

Wat jij zoekt is iets als systrace. Niet een firewall, maar een mechanisme om bepaald gedrag toe te staan of te verbieden.

----------

## Braempje

 *nixnut wrote:*   

>  *Grik wrote:*   Ik zal het proberen uit te leggen 
> 
> Ik zoek een firewall die onder X draait, en dus onder KDE. 
> 
> Deze firewall moet het 'zien' als een programma het netwerk op wil, of op Internet (wat in feite hetzelfde is). Dan wil ik een popupvenstertje met de vraag of dat programma ook op Internet mag. Bestaat zoiets? 
> ...

 In firestarter zie je per programma wat het doet op internet. Systrace lijkt me een beetje overkill en is niet echt netwerk gericht dacht ik.

----------

## nixnut

Ach, ik dacht dat ie pop-up schermpjes wilde zien. Dat is nou net wat de x-frontend van systrace doet. Maar inderdaad, systrace is wat veel van het goede voor de beste ziel. Met firestarter kan hij zoals je zegt vast beter uit de voeten.

----------

## Grik

Bedankt voor de reply's  :Smile: 

Ik wil inderdaad popup-venstertjes zien, net zoals Windows-firewalls. Ik denk dat ik systrace eens ga proberen, als ik het aan de praat krijg.

----------

